# Meerkat Pair for sale



## northeast (Nov 17, 2018)

I have a pair of Meerkats for sale.
The female is around 6 yrs old and the male is about 4 yrs old.
They are both friendly with the male being the friendliest of the 2.
I've kept Meerkats for about 6 yrs now and had plans to build a dedicated enclosure outside for them. Unfortunately, due to a change in financial circumstances I am no longer in a position to carry out my plans.

I am looking for a good home for them and should point out that they are not cheap to keep and do take a lot of time in bonding, socialising, cleaning, feeding. Their diet consists of raw meats, mainly minced whole chicken, insects, fruit and vegetables as well as supplements.

They will come with all heating equipment, special lighting rig, plastic RUB tubs with linking tubes to create tunnels and any other stuff the buyer wants to take form the enclosure.

I will be asking lots of questions form perspective buyers before they come and view them and then I will be looking at how potential buyers interact with them, and how the meerkats interact with the potential buyers before I agree a sale.

This is a reluctant sale and I take animal care very seriously which is where my conversations with any interested buyers will be centered. Over the 6 yrs I've kept meerkats I estimate that I have spent around 5 thousand on their care including refitting their enclosures a few times and replacing damaged equipment so please bear in mind that the cost of keeping them can be high.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Can you please state a price as per the classifieds rules.


----------



## northeast (Nov 17, 2018)

Debbie1962 said:


> Can you please state a price as per the classifieds rules.


£400 for the pair


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

> They will come with all heating equipment, special lighting rig, plastic RUB tubs with linking tubes to create tunnels and any other stuff the buyer wants to take form the enclosure.





> I've kept Meerkats for about 6 yrs now and had plans to build a dedicated enclosure outside for them.


Am I being thick here, or are you saying you planned to build an outdoor enclosure, as they should have, but haven't, and instead have kept them indoors in Rubs linked by tubes?????

If so, they should be taken from you on welfare grounds.


----------



## northeast (Nov 17, 2018)

ian14 said:


> > They will come with all heating equipment, special lighting rig, plastic RUB tubs with linking tubes to create tunnels and any other stuff the buyer wants to take form the enclosure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

